# Sleeping on the floor?



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've heard mixed things about the health benefits of this. Some say it strengthens your bones and fixes your posture, do you guys and gals know anything about this?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I watch movies while laying on the floor. It really does feel good for the spine.

I've tried sleeping on the floor a few times but I always give up half way through the night and end up crawling back in bed. I think it just takes a while to build up a tolerance to it.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

It's done in Japan All the time. Well...technically, the Japanese sleep on a thick down conforter called a Futon, and a hard-woven grass mat called tatami which is nowhere as soft to lie on as even a regular carpet.

So sleeping on the floor is very much doable. I, myself, had a problem sleeping on the floor. Because I sleep on my side, my hips were always sore from sleeping. After a month of sleeping on the floor I saved enough money to buy myself a real bed. No more sore hips.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

It definitely helps with posture. When I went off to college I started sleeping without a pillow and comforter on my bed. Next time my parents saw me a few weeks later they pointed out how my posture had improved. I'd think sleeping on the floor would help even more.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I'll save that for when I'm homeless.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been sleeping on the floor for about 6 months or even more maybe. I prefer the hard surface over a mattress. I'd prefer a hard floor but unfortunately we have carpet. I also wonder if the layer of air at that ground level is more dust filled because of the carpet - something to consider. But I still prefer it to my crappy bed. I can't say I've noticed anything about my posture.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I did it all the time as a teenager. For awhile my room consisted of a pile of blankets and pillows in the corner. However I do think it's actually bad for the joints. I'd suggest instead a sturdy foam pad. I get latex foam dirt cheap straight from the company that makes foam and puts together latex and memory foam beds. http://www.foamorder.com/cushions.html 2" of medium-firm would be close to floor sleeping and should provide all the benefits without the negatives such as sore joints.

Personally I don't care about the benefits of sleeping on the floor or not I just find spring mattresses to be crap. I ordered 4" of medium-firm foam as a base and then 2" of medium-soft followed by an inch of memory foam with the memory foam being a discounted miscut piece out of their clearance section. If you don't care the exact size of the foam you can get it as much as half off by buying miscut pieces. In the end I have the equivalent of a several $1000 memory and latex hybrid mattress for a few $100 and the only downside is that it shifts sometimes because I don't have the ability to professionally bond the layers of foam.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

If your back feels better, then to each his own.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to do it often. And while it's doable, I think it may be one of the things that messed up my back. I don't recommend it. I never really had a good bed when I was growing up. And indeed, didn't have a decent bed until very recently. My upper back just kills me if I stand for more than an hour or so.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I did it in Austria a few years back, because when I was in Graz, it was short notice but I got an empty flat to myself to spend the night in without a bed, so I slept on the floor, but man I woke up sore......:lol It's possible but I wouldn't do it unless I had to for some reason.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I used to get awful back-ache and the Doc told me to try sleeping on the floor, with two foam pillows to keep the head well elevated.

It didn't help my back-ache at all, but it gave me a wicked head-ache every morning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept on the floor, well carpet, for several years. I would sleep in the living room.
That was during college and even after. Good times. :lol


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I acutally prefer it more than a bed.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I sleep on my back because it's good for the spine and coffin rehearsal.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

^lol has someone been listening to some 'why?'



mind_games said:


> I have been sleeping on the floor for about 6 months or even more maybe.


 I don't know how you do it :no I had to sleep on the floor for 3 weeks before I got my bed moved and it was pure hell. I usually sleep on my sides so it killed my hip bones.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> ^lol has someone been listening to some 'why?'
> 
> I don't know how you do it :no I had to sleep on the floor for 3 weeks before I got my bed moved and it was pure hell. I usually sleep on my sides so it killed my hip bones.


ahahahaha!! Yes, that's first thing that came to mind when I saw this thread and couldn't pass up saying it. I was gonna change 'back' to 'floor' to make it fit more but ehhhhh


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I dont know the benefits..but it feels good to sleep on floor specially when u feel tiresome


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I sleep on the floor currently. Once you get used to it it's not so bad but I think it's better for though who sleep flat on their back as opposed to on their sides like me. I'm not sure about the health benefits but when my back is feeling off taking some time to lay flat on it on the floor helps I feel


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The floor is looking like a pretty good option right now compared to this crappy inferior mattress at my new university place. I am used to sleeping on a $1200 single bed mattress. That would basically eliminate my pain by the time I woke up in the morning but this ****ing piece of crap sucks, even WITH a 2" memory foam top on top of the mattress.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Most of the time I sleep on a rug on the floor. Don't know about any health benefits, but I still get a good night's sleep from it.


----------

